# Finally got my Trophy Pike



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

On my year in review thread (http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?91817-2011-My-year-in-review) I mentioned how I tried all year to get a Northern Pike and couldn't get one, Well I started the new year off right, my quest is over! 









And I caught it on one of my homemade spoons that I made from this thread (http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?91795-Dremel-homemade-fishing-lure)


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

That is awsome for so many reasons. Congrats. Looks like I'm going to have to try making spoons.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah I really like those spoons, they cast far, and they flutter a lot, perfect for winter fishing because you can work them really slowly and they still have lots of action


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats, nice catch


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

zam said:


> Yeah I really like those spoons, they cast far, and they flutter a lot, perfect for winter fishing because you can work them really slowly and they still have lots of action


What are you using to connect to the swivel to the spoon?


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I was using a basic snap swivel, Its a little risky not having wire leader, but I figure the snap swivel gives about 2" of extra protection. plus I was changing lures a lot, didn't get anything until I switched to the spoon, I caught a couple pickerel with it to


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

way to start off the new year! where did you catch it? about how deep?


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Very cool. It looks like the extra bit of handle would help as well.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WTG Zam. Were you fishing one of the coves at Loch Raven?


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah it was at Loch Raven..Im not sure what depth it was but it seemed fairly shallow, about 5'-10'


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

awesome! would you say pike fishing is good year-round @ loch raven or are there times of the year when it's better than others?


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Pike like cold water so early winter before the freeze or early spring is usaully best, they move to the deepest water in summer, Actually Pike at Loch Raven seem to be rare. I targetted them once in 2006 and got one on the very first cast, last year I targetted them through out the year and never caught one. I fished for them so much last year that I got to know some of the regular fishermen from the area, they know a lot more then I do about fishing for them there, and they all claimed that the population is small, catching them is actually rare, and catching a nice size one is even more rare. there have been some caught bigger then mine


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

ever fished for them in triadelphia or rocky gorge by any chance?


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice on both the spoon and the Pike.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow...thats a nice one!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Striper_MIKE said:


> ever fished for them in triadelphia or rocky gorge by any chance?


In the Brown's Bridge Road area, if the water is up in the flats.

There is a nice channel under the bridge, and they will be on the edge, or in the water filled flats on warmer days.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nice fish! Love the spoon idea.....very smart. Were you on a boat?


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

awesomeness right there.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks everybody!!
Mike, I've never fished at Rocky Gorge or tridelphia before, I always wanted to though
Pete, I was casting from shore
I went back to LR when I got off work today for about an hour before dark and hooked up with another one, I think this one was a couple inches bigger, I love catching them fish, they put up such a great fight.. I also got a big pickerel that was probally about 25", got them both with a homemade spoon again


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Great report and catches Zam! And to think you caught them on a spoon and hook... amazing!


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Great fish


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good stuff.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice work!

I caught a small pike (maybe 20 inches) in the very upper reaches of Loch Raven (almost in the gunpowder) several years ago. I've seen a lot up there at times cruising around, but most of the time they would turn away from whatever lure I threw at them...

My buddy hooked a monster Pike while we were fishing in a boat in LR a while back, but it got off boatside. This pike was pushing 40"...


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is WAY cool. Congrats


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

i smell a patent coming on. will he do it.


----------

